# Need help buying new camcorder



## Kimberh (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a old camcorder that works great yet when I upload to youtube it will not fill the screen. I recorded at 16.9 however this camcorder (old Panasonic 3CCD) with no dpi setting. Just film quality. 

How when I'm searching for a camcorder do I know it will record large enough to fill the screen on youtube. 

If anyone has any suggestions, my budget is very very low and I don't need fancy features. 

Thank you
Kimberly


----------



## ikkomustaine (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you ever thought in buying a GoPro?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Any camcorder that can record in HD should fill a decent-sized monitor/TC-screen - Canon and Panasonic leap to mind as good brands, but there's more knowledgeable video-users here who can give better recommendations.

One thing I do suggest though is to visit some nearby shops and physically hold the camera, looking for such things like is it a comfy fit in YOUR hand, plus will it still be comfy after a couple of minutes of use (weight and balance-wise). Are the buttons handy for your fingers to reach easily and instinctively.

Everyone has differing hands and such things can make or break a camera's use, after a long session or two.


----------



## CharisVera41 (Jul 21, 2015)

You can check cameras at show room, after choosing suitable model purchased over internet.


----------

